# Cool and helpful pen related photography videos



## farmer (Dec 31, 2014)

I ran across this video and I was impressed with the technic and final picture.
I think this could be a winning low budget pen photography technic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uT6tmYqFcQ

Metal doesn't reflect polarized light, if metal is painted it does.
If a wooden pen was used in this technic because of the DIRECT LED light
you will not have to worry about polarized reflection because direct LED lighting doesn't emit polarized light.
If the Direct LED lighting would be soften then it becomes polarized light.

Remember it take allot of light to see the color in the dark red wood 
like Cocobolo or African mahogany and most rose woods .


----------



## triw51 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow that is cool above my abilities at this time but would like to use it in the future.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 31, 2014)

Very informative.


----------



## MikeL (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty neat technique. My first try with "light painting". I know the props detract from the pen but I was just messing around with the method. Thanks for posting the video. It opened an entirely new world.  By the way, the app referred to in the video is not compatible with iOS 8+ on the iPad.


----------



## farmer (Jan 2, 2015)

*Pens*



MikeL said:


> Pretty neat technique. My first try with "light painting". I know the props detract from the pen but I was just messing around with the method. Thanks for posting the video. It opened an entirely new world.  By the way, the app referred to in the video is not compatible with iOS 8+ on the iPad.


 
Very nice , big plus one on creative product photography.

farmer


----------



## Skewer (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 2, 2015)

MikeL said:


> Pretty neat technique. My first try with "light painting". I know the props detract from the pen but I was just messing around with the method. Thanks for posting the video. It opened an entirely new world.  By the way, the app referred to in the video is not compatible with iOS 8+ on the iPad.


 

I must disagree....I think the 'props' work very well in the composition.  This would not work without the light painting.

iPads are mean, my wife often comes home to view things people have sent her during the day on this computer.



Scott (squirrels are cute) B


----------

